# a quoi sert ce trou sous le cadena



## dileo (4 Janvier 2005)

bonjour,

alors voila a coté de mon cordon alim de mon imac g4 ya un logo de cadena avec un piti trou en dessous...

a quoi sert-il? est un trou pour mettre un cable securité? si oui ou le trouver? (parce que même si bizarement quand nos bureaux se sont fait cambrioler le mac est resté on sait jamais)

merci d'avance


----------



## doojay (4 Janvier 2005)

c'est un trou pour les kensigtons pour attacher ton mac au bureau pour pas que l'on te le vole


----------

